# KDS Detailing LAMBORGHINI AVENTADOR



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was going to call this preview thread , when is a Brand New Supercar not "super".

Its like this all over the entire bodywork, all from the factory :buffer: :thumb:

shocking really.






Of course to come is what it looks like after KDS magic 

Kelly


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't wait for this got into preview of it last year at Goodwood as friendly with security it is one amazing car all be it huge, and very wide took us an hour to look at it amazing motor look forward to this one in yellow the one we saw was Orange


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like my 4 year old black focus lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I work as a tester and we mot for a maindealer , they popped down in a white one with the glass shelves over the engine , Christ its a damn awesome car !


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Got up nice and close to one at the Goodwood FOS. Awesome. Can't believe the swirls though.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeepers! Should have called it 'Pig Tails and Buffer Trails!' Looks 3 years old based on that paint!

Can't wait to see the finished article, gorgeous car!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

cant wait for the full write up on this,
shocking finish left by the factory


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had the chance to see a brand new 458 delivered straight from the dealer at my local detailers and it was a shame how poor of condition some of these cars come out in, its shocking really.

Cant wait for the finished thread :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have just seen one yesterday on Birmingham dealer car park and paintwork condition was shocking ... great car anyway


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

A good few days worth of work there Kelly!! I'm sure you'll enjoy it though, looks a great colour to work with!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

such a shame that they let this standard of work out of the factory look foward to seeing you fix this kelly


----------



## a_kerr (Aug 26, 2009)

looking forward to the after shots......


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

same here, looking forward for the write-up, kelly please make the write-up as long a possible ^_^


----------



## OlDirty (Jul 20, 2010)

Any news about the detailing of this beauty?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely car,lookin forward to this


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wanna see this!


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

I visited the lambo museum this summer in santagata, and was amazed at the new orange aventador sitting outside ,the bonnet finish was unbelievably poor, seems thats just the way they do them !


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

thing is that even at this end of the market - 90% of the customers don't notice this. same goes for yachts. we approached one yacht manufacturer to try and flog them p1 which works unbelievably well on grp. anyone on this forum would hose themselves laughing at the machine lines that came "as standard" from the finishing shed in the factory. i had a long discussion with the chief of finishing and he showed me his list of issues and the fact that every yacht's finish was apalling (they "finished" with a cutting compound :wall, there had never been any complaint and this for a company knocking out around 3-4 yachts/week.


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

So poor they come like that at that price tag!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this could be good lol


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys as posted on my facebook page , i am making a start to the full write up of this car.

Its a bit tricky to post how bad the car was dont wont to attract too much of the wrong publicity but do my best to show what i can :thumb:

I will do my best to get it posted this week :thumb:

still got many photos to run through before i do so 

kelly


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

cheers Kelly,

Can't wait mate!

Chris.


----------

